# Changing Pic size??



## bigbudz (Apr 9, 2006)

This really has nothing to do with hydroponics or growing... Does anyone know how to change the size of pictures, so i don't have to keep cropping them and losing 3/4ths of my pic? It's aggrevating trying to post pics, and not being able to show exactly what I want to... Any help will be very much appreciated!


----------



## username812 (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.resize2mail.com i think this will help


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 9, 2006)

Ty, ty, ty, ty, you're a life saver!!!


----------

